# Back to School Allowance



## justasking2 (24 Jun 2011)

Has anyone had the letter about the BTSA yet. The Social Welfare site advises that letters would be out my Mid June. Just wondering if any have gone out yet, seeing as the date for application is 30th June for those who do not automatically qualify this year?


----------



## gipimann (24 Jun 2011)

The letters issued from SW yesterday (Thursday 23rd) so you should hear something in the next few days.


----------



## eastbono (24 Jun 2011)

For people who qualified for it last year and are still eligible for it this year it has been paid to some people this week. Obviously the payment will be on a phase basis as they would not have the manpower to pay everyone the same week.


----------



## Eithneangela (24 Jun 2011)

Manpower?  Since a computeress can solve the problem at the flick of a switch, I can only assume the the new Ministress for Social and Family Affairs is ensuring that only those entitled to claim under this heading will actually receive the entitlement.  This may take some time - linkage with the other sections in the Department and Revenue etc. can be slow, despite the speed of Information Technology.  There are many high walls between Government Departments - historically they all have IT Departments who mostly have done their own thing in terms of electronic record keeping with little or no integration between the various services, particularly those who hand out our tax-payers money


----------



## helllohello (25 Jun 2011)

Why is back to school allowance paid to a 2 year old child?


----------



## JEON50 (25 Jun 2011)

My advise is to get your application ready for 1st July, as only about 30% will receive the letter or payment by last day of June. If you qualify prepare all your documentation. If you did not receive payment last year, but qualify this year, or have an additional child, you will need to apply in the normal way.


----------



## Sandals (25 Jun 2011)

helllohello said:


> Why is back to school allowance paid to a 2 year old child?



I read here before someone said it is because this payment replaced a footwear allowance that was paid to 2 yr olds.....


----------



## gipimann (25 Jun 2011)

JEON50 said:


> My advise is to get your application ready for 1st July, as only about 30% will receive the letter or payment by last day of June. If you qualify prepare all your documentation. If you did not receive payment last year, but qualify this year, or have an additional child, you will need to apply in the normal way.


 
Just wondering, where did you get the 30% figure?


----------



## JEON50 (25 Jun 2011)

High Gipiman, I only asked our cwo yesterday. its almost impossible to confirm sw status, and other income, if any !


----------

